# Western North Carolina (Cashiers/Highlands)



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m in Cashiers, North Carolina for the summer because it’s hotter than Hades in Columbia, SC.

Do y’all know anyone in this general area who does field training? I’m willing to drive some. We’ll be going on Thursdays an hour and 40 minutes each way for obedience from up here. I’d like to keep Logan field training rather than taking an extended break. I can go out on the meadows here and work with him some, but I’d much prefer working with a trainer and having access to a pond(s).


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I would look on Entry Express for events and clubs nearby. Even if no clubs are close, there might be club members near you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> I would look on Entry Express for events and clubs nearby. Even if no clubs are close, there might be club members near you.


Thank you! I’ll ask Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club also. I’m a member and I noticed a lady I met last week in my new competition obedience club is a director. She mentioned to me she either was working on or just got a JH on her Golden. That class is about an hour and a half away and I’d love to find somewhere closer to here. I’ve also been googling and noticed there is a Gaylans Golden Retriever breeder in Highlands which is 15 minutes from here. From what I can find informationally via internet stalking (lol) it appears they may possibly be a resource as to anyone in the area.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cherokee Foothills Retriever Club is a great group. I have a friend who trains with them and loves them. Cherokee Foothills RC


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Cherokee Foothills Retriever Club is a great group. I have a friend who trains with them and loves them. Cherokee Foothills RC


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Cherokee Foothills Retriever Club is a great group. I have a friend who trains with them and loves them. Cherokee Foothills RC


I forgot about this because I’ve been so crazy busy — but I reached out to them on FB today. I hope they will respond. I love my trainer, but I think it would also benefit Logan to be in a training group.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> ..... I love my trainer, but I think it would also benefit Logan to be in a training group.


One of the hardest parts about training for field is that it is SO hard to duplicate the environment and excitement of the real thing. A good training group will make that aspect so much easier and you also get the benefit of many, many years of experience from other people. I can't say enough about how much you and Logan would benefit.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I think a good training group is invaluable! You also need a trainer, but I love my training groups. I was wondering if your trainer had other clients that you could form a group with? The other thing I've found is key is to train on different grounds. Dogs need to see different scenarios. I'm always looking for technical water. I put in a pond and it's perfect for swim bys and de-cheating, but it's not great for teaching ins and outs, or really technical blinds.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

nolefan said:


> One of the hardest parts about training for field is that it is SO hard to duplicate the environment and excitement of the real thing. A good training group will make that aspect so much easier and you also get the benefit of many, many years of experience from other people. I can't say enough about how much you and Logan would benefit.


I was at obedience class in Wellford, SC today and met a lady named Vicky(i) — not sure of her last name — but she was super nice and is a member of the Cherokee Foothills group. I was asking my instructor LouAnn if she knew anyone who did field and Vicky walked in and she said talk to her. She told me to join because it was for all levels and I would love it. I have an application to join and am going to send it in.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I think a good training group is invaluable! You also need a trainer, but I love my training groups. I was wondering if your trainer had other clients that you could form a group with? The other thing I've found is key is to train on different grounds. Dogs need to see different scenarios. I'm always looking for technical water. I put in a pond and it's perfect for swim bys and de-cheating, but it's not great for teaching ins and outs, or really technical blinds.


I met a lady in our upstate today who is a member of the Foothills group. Her name is Vicky and she asked who I train with (Cara Mock) and she said she is a fantastic trainer and how did I hook up with her. I told her I googled and called. Haha I was totally clueless when I sought her out. She asked if I knew who Cara’s dad was & I do not. I guess he was someone big in field training. I know her husband (Felix) owned the kennel with her (he has passed away) and was a very good field trainer. Anyway, according to Vicky I’m in very good hands. I really like Cara and she loves Logan.

I contacted Cara just a few minutes ago and am going to go train with her on Monday. We’ve been taking a break because it has been horridly hot here. She has Lab puppies and they are about to go home. I hope they are still there on Monday. They are so cute.

I will ask her if she has some suggestions as to groups that are closer, but the Foothills group isn’t really that far away from me considering how much I’m on the road all the time. I’m getting used to it.


----------

